# Bay hippie outfitters 8/2



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had Allan and his crew from Houston and we put together a nice box of solid fish despite a tough bite ! Give us a call today to book your trip ! September is right around the corner so give us a call to get in on cast and blasts also ! 

Captain Scott Hanchey
337-302-6232


----------

